# Review of R5 by Optyczne



## AlanF (Nov 3, 2020)

__





Test Canon EOS R5 - Wstęp - Test aparatu - Optyczne.pl


Najlepsze testy obiektywów, testy aparatów cyfrowych i testy lornetek w sieci! Jeśli szukasz kompetentnych informacji z tematyki foto-optycznej to trafiłeś we właściwe miejsce. Czeka tu na Ciebie ogromna ilość profesjonalnych i obiektywnych testów sprzętu optycznego, obszerne i ciekawe artykuły...




www.optyczne.pl




I am one of the few who follow this site, the Polish mother site of Lenstip - the auto-translation from Polish by Chrome browser is great. They measure things, and I like measurements from reliable people, and the Lenstip/Optycne crew like Opticallimits are reliable. In a nutshell, they rate the rate the camera overall ahead of the Z7 and A7RIV, which is not a big deal. But, there are some nice measurements of resolution and AF as well as other parameters. The resolution of the sensor is really very good for one that has an AA-filter, bearing out Canon's claims as to the effectiveness of their new system, first implemented in the 1DXIII, of splitting the light into 16 rather than 4 displaced beams. The resolution is pretty close to that of the Z7 (and D850). The filter is asymmetric, which I think I can just detect on my charts. The consistency of the AF is astounding, which we users know already, but is nice to see it being better than Sony. The combined IBIS and IS doesn't add up to 8 stops. The IBIS gave 3.5 ev of stabilization in a non-IS lens but the combined in the RF 24-105, only 4.5 ev. I think this small extra effect is similar for other manufacturers.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 3, 2020)

AlanF said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Alan, for the summary!

Would they pay you to translate the entire review? 

As for the IBIS, I never understood how they could get such big numbers for the prime lenses (or is it only the 50mm that is rated?) without IBIS, numbers as good as zooms that already have great IS. It would be interesting to learn exactly how Canon arrives at their stated number of stops.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 3, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Thank you, Alan, for the summary!
> 
> Would they pay you to translate the entire review?
> 
> As for the IBIS, I never understood how they could get such big numbers for the prime lenses (or is it only the 50mm that is rated?) without IBIS, numbers as good as zooms that already have great IS. It would be interesting to learn exactly how Canon arrives at their stated number of stops.


It’s done against the CIPA standard for IS, they publish the methodology if you want to recreate the test. There’s a thread on fredmiranda where someone summarizes it into plain English and shows that is as real-life as the CIPA battery tests.


----------



## Joules (Nov 3, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> It would be interesting to learn exactly how Canon arrives at their stated number of stops.


I believe they are using CIPA rating, which apparently are described here:





__





CIPA DC-011 Measurement and Description Method for Image Stabilization Performance of Digital Cameras: Home






www.cipa.jp


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 3, 2020)

Joules said:


> I believe they are using CIPA rating, which apparently are described here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Nice to be talking about standards! Not just vague marketing terms.

Sounds like interesting work, testing the effectiveness of a "vibratory apparatus"! Maybe even pleasurable?


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 3, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Thanks! Nice to be talking about standards! Not just vague marketing terms.
> 
> Sounds like interesting work, testing the effectiveness of a "vibratory apparatus"! Maybe even pleasurable?


Shame on you !


----------

